# Pulleys walking on shaft



## Nathan K (Jan 17, 2011)

New to the forum. Hoping there is a simple answer to my problem.

1974 Bobcat skidsteer model 371. Came in pieces. Repowered it with a Harbor Freight cheapo motor. 13 HP. Everything works great, has power, does everything I need it to do. However both the drive pulley and the hyd pulley walk on the shaft. I have one long key on the shaft. Should I run two seperate keys? Is locking collar the answer? Should I run shims between the pulleys?

What is the easy fix? Thanks for your help.


Nathan


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

After the pulleys are in their correct alignment with the belts,remove the set screws and use a center punch through the pulleys to mark the shafts.Then move the pulleys and use a drill bit to make shallow holes in the shaft or key.You can then use cone point set screws to lock the pulleys to the shafts.Some people also use a thinner set screw on top of the cone point as a locking set screw to prevent the cone point from loosening.Here is a link to different types of set screws you could use.Hope this helps.

http://www.midwestsocket.com/set-screws.htm


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Usmc grunt is giving you good advice. Most important is the alignmentof the pulleys. Use a straight edge pulley to pulley.

Semper Fi


----------



## Nathan K (Jan 17, 2011)

I was able to fix the problem. I did several things to make sure the pulleys wouldn't walk again.

I was able to find better set screws with a shallow point.
I made two individual keys instead of one.
Order from motor out was locking collar, pulley, shims, flipped pulley then locking collar. I also used lock tite. Also got two better belts as the others were destroyed. 

Thanks for the help.

Nathan K


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good job. Glad to hear you solved your problem.


----------

